# An awesome gift from MakoPat



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. I had eliminated several bumble bees this summer, and when our great nephew Max found out he schooled me in how the bees pollinated plants so we could eat. MakoPat built this bee attracter so Max could take it to school to show his teacher, and help get in good with Max???????? I also received some coffee grown in Tennessee????. Thank you MakoPat. The instructions say to put 1 part sugar and 4 parts distilled water on the disc. The coffee taste great????


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Show Tell! I wish adults were excited about learning. 
Tag, let me know how you like that orange band material. 
I have yet to actually shoot with it. But the test shots at night with a hdpe pfs were pretty good. 
1st shot and 3rd shot out of 3 hit a chainlink fence post about 35'. I like the sound... but the neighbors do not. Hahaha...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats super cool of MP.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

That's pretty cool Tag. Pat is the man as always. :thumbsup:


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> That's pretty cool Tag. Pat is the man as always. :thumbsup:


 nice! We love bees.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

MakoPat is an amazing gentleman I Shot the orange bands, they are amazing


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat is a solid, kind hearted sage. Awesome little pkg, take care of our bees Tag! Glad Max was able to teach others about them, without the bees were all screwed lol. As for that orange precise, my dieringer PFS that Pat just sent me came with some attached. I can say after about 150 marbles that this stuff works great. I took it for a walk to the store and in 8° C it was shooting just like indoors at 22° C - frankly I couldnt stop giggling LOL. 

Nice haul Tag enjoy!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Max’s teacher was impressed by Max bringing the bee attracter.


----------

